# The Word Morph Game



## Greta

Change one letter (or add/subtract a letter!) of the word in the last post to change it into another word. For example: Boat --> Moat, Coat, Oat, etc. Let's see if this works! 


*Treat*


----------



## Spring

Awesome thread! This should be SO fun! 

Hmm...

*Threat*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

thread


----------



## Leaf

tread


----------



## CheyAutRanch

bread


----------



## Leaf

Bead


----------



## polly

beat


----------



## Leaf

beast


----------



## amundb

*least*


----------



## jupiterannette

feast


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fast


----------



## jupiterannette

last


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cast


----------



## MsBinky

Cart


----------



## Becknutt

Chart


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Char


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Chat


----------



## jupiterannette

chap


----------



## XxMontanaxX

cheap


----------



## cheryl

Cheat


----------



## XxMontanaxX

heat


----------



## tundrakatiebean

neat


----------



## cheryl

Beat


----------



## Flashy

brat


----------



## Roxie

Cat


----------



## cheryl

Car


----------



## monklover

Bar


----------



## Spring

Bark


----------



## cheryl

Park


----------



## tundrakatiebean

part


----------



## ani-lover

art


----------



## cheryl

Cart


----------



## XxMontanaxX

tart


----------



## cheryl

Start


----------



## Bassetluv

Stare


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Star


----------



## ani-lover

tar


----------



## jupiterannette

tarp


----------



## ani-lover

tare
jupiter come chat!!!


----------



## cheryl

Dare


----------



## jupiterannette

dark


----------



## cheryl

Mark


----------



## XxMontanaxX

park


----------



## ani-lover

ark


----------



## YukonDaisy

lark


----------



## cheryl

Lurk


----------



## Phinnsmommy

murk


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Musk


----------



## cheryl

Dusk


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Duck*


----------



## cheryl

Luck


----------



## Leaf

suck


----------



## cheryl

Sack


----------



## jupiterannette

back


----------



## Leaf

Balk


----------



## Gordon

I can't believe I missed this game!



talk


----------



## Leaf

stalk


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Stale


----------



## YukonDaisy

*State*


----------



## Leaf

stare


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Start*


----------



## amundb

tart


----------



## Leaf

taut


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Taunt


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Haunt


----------



## Leaf

jaunt


----------



## jupiterannette

Aunt


----------



## TK Bunnies

ant


----------



## jupiterannette

Pant


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Paint*


----------



## TK Bunnies

pain


----------



## Bunnicula

pail


----------



## XxMontanaxX

pal


----------



## jupiterannette

pat


----------



## Bunnicula

path


----------



## XxMontanaxX

bath


----------



## Bunnicula

bathe


----------



## XxMontanaxX

baths


----------



## Bunnicula

bats


----------



## XxMontanaxX

cats


----------



## Bunnicula

cans


----------



## XxMontanaxX

pans


----------



## TK Bunnies

puns (I love puns!)


----------



## amundb

punt


----------



## Bunnicula

punt



Oooh...I was beaten toit...but looks like punt was meant to be the word.


----------



## TK Bunnies

hunt


----------



## Bunnicula

hint


----------



## cheryl

Mint


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Tint*


----------



## cheryl

Tiny


----------



## amundb

tidy


----------



## cheryl

Tide


----------



## jupiterannette

Tire


----------



## cheryl

Tired


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Fired


----------



## cheryl

Hire


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here*


----------



## cheryl

There


----------



## Gordon

Thee (as in thee and thou, etc. lol)


----------



## cheryl

Tree


----------



## Gordon

three


----------



## cheryl

Threw


----------



## Gordon

throw


----------



## Leaf

thrown


----------



## Leaf

throws


----------



## Greta

Throw


----------



## Leaf

trow (it's a type of cargo boat)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Crow


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Brow


----------



## amundb

blow


----------



## Leaf

blot


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

bloat


----------



## XxMontanaxX

boat


----------



## cheryl

Coat


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Goat


----------



## amundb

goad


----------



## XxMontanaxX

god


----------



## jupiterannette

Cod


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Cop


----------



## cheryl

Cup


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Pup


----------



## cheryl

Pulp


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Gulp


----------



## jupiterannette

Gull


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hull


----------



## cheryl

Pull


----------



## jupiterannette

Poll


----------



## cheryl

Roll


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Toll*


----------



## cheryl

Troll


----------



## Leaf

Droll (dry humor)


----------



## jupiterannette

Drill


----------



## Leaf

dill


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry

pill


----------



## jupiterannette

Pile


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

File


----------



## amundb

five


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Dive


----------



## jupiterannette

Live


----------



## cheryl

Life


----------



## XxMontanaxX

lift


----------



## cheryl

Sift


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Soft


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

soot


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Foot


----------



## Phinnsmommy

loot


----------



## cheryl

Boot


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Toot*


----------



## Gordon

loot


----------



## cheryl

Loop


----------



## jupiterannette

Poop (as in Bunny Poop!)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

poof


----------



## BlueGiants

hoof


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Roof


----------



## HoneyPot

room


----------



## XxMontanaxX

broom


----------



## jupiterannette

groom


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Gloom


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Gloop


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Loop


----------



## jupiterannette

Lop


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Flop


----------



## jupiterannette

slop


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Slope


----------



## jupiterannette

Slopes


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Scopes


----------



## XxMontanaxX

scope


----------



## Leaf

cope


----------



## BlueGiants

dope


----------



## Leaf

dote


----------



## BlueGiants

vote


----------



## Leaf

voter


----------



## jupiterannette

poter


----------



## ani-lover

poster


----------



## jupiterannette

foster


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Faster


----------



## ChompersMom

Falter


----------



## jupiterannette

Fatter


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Latter


----------



## BlueGiants

matter


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Batter


----------



## jupiterannette

Butter


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Better


----------



## jupiterannette

Beater


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Eater


----------



## jupiterannette

Easter


----------



## ChompersMom

Faster


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fatter


----------



## cheryl

Matter


----------



## BlueGiants

Hatter


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hitter


----------



## ChompersMom

Sitter


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Bitter


----------



## ChompersMom

Biter


----------



## YukonDaisy

*titer*


----------



## ChompersMom

tiger


----------



## Gordon

timer


----------



## tundrakatiebean

times


----------



## ChompersMom

limes


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lines


----------



## Gordon

liner


----------



## tundrakatiebean

linear


----------



## Leaf

Liner



:banghead


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Line


----------



## Leaf

Live


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Life


----------



## jupiterannette

Like


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Bike


----------



## cheryl

Hike


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Hick

(sorry about linear guys )


----------



## XxMontanaxX

(Haha hick. They are in my school. )

Lick


----------



## tundrakatiebean

nick


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Kick


----------



## tundrakatiebean

pick


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Peck


----------



## cheryl

Deck


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Heck


----------



## jupiterannette

Neck


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Reck


----------



## jupiterannette

Wreck


----------



## cheryl

Wrecks


----------



## jupiterannette

I dont think that works?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Trecks?*

*Edit: oops I spelled that word wrong, it should be treks. :?*


----------



## Greta

Hmm... I can't think of anything for that one... I'll just start a new word

*make*


----------



## cheryl

Rake


----------



## Greta

Raked


----------



## tundrakatiebean

baked


----------



## Gordon

naked


----------



## cheryl

Faked


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Faker


----------



## cheryl

Baker


----------



## Gordon

Backer


----------



## ~Bracon~

Back


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Sack


----------



## ~Bracon~

Slack


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Lack


----------



## ~Bracon~

Lace


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Lice


----------



## jupiterannette

Mice


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mace


----------



## ~Bracon~

made


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

maid


----------



## BlueGiants

laid


----------



## XxMontanaxX

made

maid

I don't think you can do that, because you switch the order of the changed letter. So thats like changing two letters, when you can only change one.



*said*


----------



## jupiterannette

Sad


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Mad


----------



## jupiterannette

Map


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Tap


----------



## ~Bracon~

nap


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cap


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Cup


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cub


----------



## BlueGiants

CLUB


----------



## jupiterannette

Clubs


----------



## BlueGiants

Clues


----------



## jupiterannette

Blues ( as in the best kind of flemish!) LOL


----------



## XxMontanaxX

(haha!)

blue


----------



## XxMontanaxX

(double post)


----------



## BlueGiants

Glue


----------



## Greta

Clue


----------



## cheryl

Cue


----------



## BlueGiants

Due


----------



## ~Bracon~

sue (can you have names?:?)


----------



## jupiterannette

Sub


----------



## ~Bracon~

cub


----------



## tundrakatiebean

pub


----------



## tundrakatiebean

double post, sorry


----------



## Phinnsmommy

hub


----------



## ~Bracon~

hug


----------



## ani-lover

dug


----------



## SnowyShiloh

dung


----------



## ani-lover

ding!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

ring


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Bring


----------



## Becknutt

Brig


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Brag


----------



## ani-lover

rag


----------



## Greta

Rat


----------



## jupiterannette

Fat


----------



## ani-lover

cat


----------



## amundb

cast


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fast


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mast


----------



## BlueGiants

Malt


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Salt


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

halt


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hat


----------



## BlueGiants

hit


----------



## timetowaste

UGH people keep going before me!

bit


----------



## BlueGiants

Bite


----------



## tundrakatiebean

eek traffic jam


----------



## timetowaste

mite


----------



## tundrakatiebean

kite


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Ahhh

*Ignore this*


----------



## timetowaste

site


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Sit


----------



## timetowaste

sin


----------



## XxMontanaxX

fin


----------



## jupiterannette

Fine


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Dine


----------



## tundrakatiebean

done


----------



## Gordon

gone


----------



## BlueGiants

Bone


----------



## jupiterannette

boney


----------



## BlueGiants

CONEY !!!! LOL!


----------



## jupiterannette

Cones


----------



## BlueGiants

Scones


----------



## ~Bracon~

scone :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants

Stone


----------



## amberelizabeth

shone :biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants

SHINE :sunshine:


----------



## jupiterannette

shrine


----------



## BlueGiants

Shrink


----------



## SnowyShiloh

shrank!


----------



## jupiterannette

Shank


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Hank

Are names ok? ^


----------



## BlueGiants

Hanky


----------



## ChompersMom

Handy


----------



## jupiterannette

Hand


----------



## Becknutt

Band


----------



## jupiterannette

Brand


----------



## ~Bracon~

Grand


----------



## jupiterannette

Grind


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Grin


----------



## jupiterannette

Grip


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Gripe


----------



## jupiterannette

Ripe

(when i was little i thought Gripe ment ripe grapes!)

LOL


----------



## amundb

ripen


----------



## jupiterannette

riper


----------



## XxMontanaxX

griper


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

ripper


----------



## jupiterannette

Kipper


----------



## amundb

nipper


----------



## XxMontanaxX

napper


----------



## BlueGiants

Groper


----------



## jupiterannette

Roper


----------



## tundrakatiebean

roped


----------



## XxMontanaxX

rope


----------



## YukonDaisy

*role*


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Pole


----------



## XxMontanaxX

double post


----------



## tundrakatiebean

pale


----------



## XxMontanaxX

pal


----------



## tundrakatiebean

opal


----------



## BlueGiants

Opals


----------



## tundrakatiebean

pals


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Pale


----------



## BlueGiants

Male


----------



## jupiterannette

Mall


----------



## tundrakatiebean

call


----------



## ani-lover

wall


----------



## jupiterannette

ball


----------



## BlueGiants

Bill


----------



## jupiterannette

Fill


----------



## BlueGiants

Filly


----------



## jupiterannette

lilly


----------



## BlueGiants

Silly


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sill


----------



## BlueGiants

Still


----------



## jupiterannette

Stilt


----------



## BlueGiants

Silt


----------



## TK Bunnies

kilt


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Wilt


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Will


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Pill


----------



## jupiterannette

Pile


----------



## ani-lover

file


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fill


----------



## TinysMom

full


----------



## tundrakatiebean

fall


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Ball


----------



## Hayley411

Call


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mall


----------



## Leaf

small


----------



## Gordon

smell


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Smelt


----------



## jupiterannette

Melt


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

molt


----------



## BlueGiants

Moult


----------



## naturestee

Poult

Yes it's a word!:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants

Pout


----------



## Becknutt

out


----------



## BlueGiants

bout


----------



## tundrakatiebean

boat


----------



## BlueGiants

bloat


----------



## Becknutt

float


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Floam

(That sticky bubbly stuff)


----------



## jupiterannette

Foam


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Roam


----------



## BlueGiants

Ream


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Ram


----------



## TinysMom

ham


----------



## BlueGiants

Hem


----------



## Gordon

gem


----------



## naturestee

get


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Pet


----------



## BlueGiants

Let


----------



## TinysMom

bet


----------



## SnowyShiloh

bed


----------



## jupiterannette

bead


----------



## BlueGiants

Bear


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Bar


----------



## naturestee

Bare... (nekkid!)


----------



## BlueGiants

Bared


----------



## naturestee

Bard


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Board


----------



## jupiterannette

Boar ( as in wild pig)


----------



## BlueGiants

Boat


----------



## TinysMom

bat


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fat


----------



## BlueGiants

Flat


----------



## tundrakatiebean

flap


----------



## stephiemarie78

slap


----------



## BlueGiants

Slip


----------



## Greta

Ship


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Chip


----------



## amberelizabeth

clip


----------



## jupiterannette

clap


----------



## Becknutt

slap


----------



## SnowyShiloh

laps


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Taps


----------



## BlueGiants

TARPS


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lops


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Tarp

or

flops


----------



## BlueGiants

TART

or

FLOSS

:roflmao:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hehe!

Fart and loss!


----------



## BlueGiants

PART

and

GLOSS


----------



## XxMontanaxX

I'm so confused!!! 



Art 


Or 

Glass


----------



## BlueGiants

DART

and

GRASS

(Double MORPH!)


----------



## ChompersMom

Darn

and 

Grasp

:shock:


----------



## BlueGiants

BARN

and

RASP


----------



## SnowyShiloh

barf and... ? Can't think of anything


----------



## Leaf

Bar

&

Asp


----------



## Greta

Car 

and

Hasp!


----------



## Leaf

Care

&

Has


----------



## Greta

Cart 

and

Hash


----------



## Becknutt

Dart

& 

Cash


----------



## BlueGiants

DIRT

and 

BASH


----------



## Becknutt

Dirty

& 

Bush


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Dirt (Couldn't think of any)

And

Brush


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Dart

as


Crush


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Part

n'

Crash


----------



## BlueGiants

PARTY

and 

TRASH


----------



## Becknutt

Patty

&

Rash


----------



## BlueGiants

PUTTY

and

LASH


----------



## TinysMom

potty 

and 

bash


----------



## Becknutt

Putty

& 

Mash


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Putt

Mush


----------



## BlueGiants

MUTT

and

MESH


----------



## Leaf

Mute



&



Mash


----------



## BlueGiants

CUTE

and

CASH


----------



## Raspberry82

mute
and
rash


----------



## Leaf

Mutt

& 

Rush


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Butt 

and

Brush


----------



## Greta

Bust

and

Brash


----------



## Gordon

Best

and

Brass


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Test*

*and*

*Braes*


----------



## Raspberry82

zest
and
crass


----------



## Raspberry82

whoops! you beat me YukonDaisy


----------



## Becknutt

Zesty

&

Crash


----------



## BlueGiants

PESTY

and 

CRUSH


----------



## Becknutt

Pest

& 

Brush


----------



## BlueGiants

PAST

and

BLUSH


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fast 

and

Flush


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Last*

*and*

*Plush*


----------



## BlueGiants

LEAST

and 

PUSH


----------



## Bunnicula

lease

and 

pushy


----------



## SnowyShiloh

leave and pussy (as in cat!)


----------



## jupiterannette

leaves
and
pusy


----------



## BlueGiants

HEAVES

and 

BUSY


----------



## Gordon

Heaven 

and 

busty


----------



## Leaf

Leaven

&

Gusty


----------



## ani-lover

weaven
& 
musty


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

weaver
& 
must


----------



## ani-lover

leaver
&
rust


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Cleaver *

*and*

*Crust*


----------



## BlueGiants

*CLEVER*

and 

*TRUST*


----------



## Gordon

clover

and

truss


----------



## Brandy456

Clever

&

...?


----------



## ani-lover

lever

&

trust


----------



## BlueGiants

EVER

and

TRYST


----------



## ani-lover

fever & ??


----------



## TK Bunnies

lever


----------



## Greta

liver


----------



## timetowaste

river!


----------



## cheryl

Diver


----------



## Gordon

Fiver


----------



## cheryl

Five


----------



## Gordon

Fire


----------



## ~Bracon~

hire


----------



## Gordon

tire


----------



## ~Bracon~

tired


----------



## timetowaste

tire


----------



## Gordon

mire


----------



## cheryl

Mice


----------



## Gordon

Rice


----------



## ~Bracon~

race


----------



## Gordon

trace


----------



## TK Bunnies

grace


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

race


----------



## Greta

raze


----------



## Gordon

graze


----------



## cheryl

Gaze


----------



## Gordon

faze


----------



## cheryl

Face


----------



## Gordon

faces


----------



## cheryl

Paces


----------



## Gordon

Laces


----------



## cheryl

Lakes


----------



## Gordon

Bakes


----------



## cheryl

Cakes


----------



## Gordon

Cases


----------



## cheryl

Vases


----------



## Gordon

Bases


----------



## cheryl

Bales


----------



## Gordon

tales


----------



## cheryl

Tapes


----------



## Gordon

Gapes


----------



## cheryl

Games


----------



## Gordon

Dames


----------



## cheryl

Names


----------



## ~Bracon~

name


----------



## Gordon

Named


----------



## cheryl

Tamed


----------



## ~Bracon~

tame


----------



## Gordon

Timed


----------



## cheryl

Mimed


----------



## Gordon

Mined


----------



## cheryl

Dined


----------



## Gordon

Diner


----------



## cheryl

Dines


----------



## Gordon

Tines (as in the tines of a fork)


----------



## cheryl

Times


----------



## Gordon

dimes


----------



## cheryl

Domes


----------



## Gordon

Tomes


----------



## cheryl

Comes


----------



## Brandy456

Domes


----------



## bluedimplett

Homes


----------



## Gordon

Homey


----------



## cheryl

Home


----------



## Gordon

some


----------



## cheryl

Sole


----------



## Gordon

pole


----------



## cheryl

Hole


----------



## Gordon

role


----------



## cheryl

Rope


----------



## Gordon

hope


----------



## cheryl

Cope


----------



## Gordon

Cape


----------



## cheryl

Cage


----------



## Gordon

Rage


----------



## cheryl

Page


----------



## Gordon

sage


----------



## cheryl

Same


----------



## Gordon

sane


----------



## cheryl

Cane


----------



## Gordon

Cone


----------



## cheryl

Bone


----------



## ~Bracon~

bond


----------



## cheryl

Bend


----------



## ~Bracon~

send


----------



## BlueGiants

Sent


----------



## ~Bracon~

seat


----------



## bluedimplett

Meat


----------



## ~Bracon~

beat


----------



## BlueGiants

Beast


----------



## ~Bracon~

feast


----------



## Flashy

East


----------



## BlueGiants

Least


----------



## Flashy

Last


----------



## bluedimplett

Fast


----------



## Flashy

Fist


----------



## cheryl

Fish


----------



## Flashy

fishy


----------



## BlueGiants

Dishy (as in gossip)


----------



## bluedimplett

Dish


----------



## cheryl

Wish


----------



## bluedimplett

swish


----------



## Gordon

Swiss


----------



## cheryl

Swims


----------



## Gordon

skims


----------



## cheryl

Skips


----------



## Gordon

Snips


----------



## cheryl

Ships


----------



## ~Bracon~

shops


----------



## BlueGiants

HOPS! (Sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Flashy

Hips


----------



## bluedimplett

Chips!


----------



## cheryl

Chaps


----------



## bluedimplett

Chops


----------



## cheryl

Cops


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Cups


----------



## bluedimplett

cubs


----------



## ~Bracon~

clubs


----------



## bluedimplett

clues


----------



## Gordon

blues


----------



## bluedimplett

blue


----------



## Gordon

glue


----------



## bluedimplett

glut


----------



## cheryl

Glum


----------



## bluedimplett

Plum


----------



## Gordon

Slum


----------



## cheryl

Plum


----------



## bluedimplett

plump


----------



## Gordon

clump


----------



## Gordon

clump


----------



## cheryl

Lump


----------



## Gordon

pump


----------



## cheryl

Bump


----------



## Gordon

Bumpy


----------



## ~Bracon~

Jumpy

:?Lol


----------



## TinysMom

lumpy


----------



## Becknutt

lump


----------



## bluedimplett

hump


----------



## Gordon

rump


----------



## Brandy456

bump


----------



## bluedimplett

burp


----------



## ani-lover

burg


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Burn


----------



## bluedimplett

bun


----------



## LadyBug

Pun


----------



## bluedimplett

put


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Cut


----------



## bluedimplett

cute


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Cube


----------



## Gordon

cure


----------



## bluedimplett

curb


----------



## LadyBug

Cub


----------



## ~Bracon~

club


----------



## bluedimplett

clue


----------



## Wabbitdad12

discovery


----------



## LadyBug

How does 'clue' and 'discovery' work? i'm not getting it, can someone x-plain?


----------



## ani-lover

correct me if i am wrong, but i think, say you are looking for a treasure.... and you have a map, at like different locations there could be something that gives you a clue to go to the next area, so you keep finding clues as to where the treasure could be, and after so many clues you make a discovery, treasure.

Word: channel


----------



## LadyBug

oh, i thought it had to rhym! my bad!

Word: Pannel


----------



## ani-lover

wait just one second! clue and discovery would not work because this is the word morph game not the word association game. 
wabbitdad messed it up. 

so my word was channel,(lets fix it) and your word was pannel. we can only change or remove one letter from the word.

so from your pannel i will put: hmm... 

panel


----------



## BlueGiants

PANE


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Pine


----------



## ~Bracon~

mine


----------



## bluedimplett

mind


----------



## LadyBug

Kind


----------



## BlueGiants

KIN


----------



## spoh

ink


----------



## BlueGiants

Link


----------



## spoh

kiln


----------



## bluedimplett

kilt


----------



## BlueGiants

Hilt


----------



## ani-lover

hit


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*ani-lover wrote: *


> wait just one second! clue and discovery would not work because this is the word morph game not the word association game.
> wabbitdad messed it up.
> 
> so my word was channel,(lets fix it) and your word was pannel. we can only change or remove one letter from the word.
> 
> so from your pannel i will put: hmm...
> 
> panel



My bad!

his


----------



## bluedimplett

this


----------



## LadyBug

Hiss


----------



## bluedimplett

kiss


----------



## LadyBug

Miss


----------



## BlueGiants

MIST


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Most


----------



## ~Bracon~

lost


----------



## BlueGiants

Last


----------



## LadyBug

Past


----------



## Wabbitdad12

pest


----------



## LadyBug

Lest


----------



## bluedimplett

left


----------



## BlueGiants

cleft


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

clef


----------



## bluedimplett

leaf


----------



## LadyBug

Leave


----------



## BlueGiants

leak


----------



## bluedimplett

weak


----------



## Brandy456

wreak (is that a word?)


----------



## BlueGiants

wreck


----------



## Brandy456

Reck


----------



## Wabbitdad12

heck


----------



## bluedimplett

check


----------



## Gordon

Checks


----------



## Brandy456

Cheaks


----------



## LadyBug

Peaks


----------



## bluedimplett

pears


----------



## Brandy456

Tears


----------



## bluedimplett

teas


----------



## LadyBug

Peas


----------



## ~Bracon~

pea


----------



## bluedimplett

pee


----------



## Gordon

see


----------



## Wabbitdad12

seat


----------



## ~Bracon~

feat


----------



## timetowaste

fear


----------



## bluedimplett

rear


----------



## Gordon

tear


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Teat*


----------



## LadyBug

Meat


----------



## bluedimplett

meaty


----------



## LadyBug

Mighty


----------



## bluedimplett

tighty


----------



## LadyBug

Fight


----------



## bluedimplett

flight


----------



## ~Bracon~

Light


----------



## bluedimplett

height


----------



## YukonDaisy

*heights*


----------



## ~Bracon~

weights

bluedimplett- you can only change oneletter at a time


----------



## Gordon

weighty


----------



## Bunnicula

eighty


----------



## Gordon

Nighty (as in nightgown)


----------



## bluedimplett

night


----------



## Gordon

Tight


----------



## bluedimplett

sight


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

sigh


----------



## Bunnicula

nigh


----------



## LadyBug

Pie(does that work?:shock


----------



## Bunnicula

(I think you're supposed to change, add, or delete a letter of the previous word to create a new one...but let's go with your thought anyway ).

pine


----------



## BlueGiants

*PINK*


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Ink


----------



## ~Bracon~

sink


----------



## bluedimplett

sick


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

sack


----------



## maisy126

sank


----------



## bluedimplett

tank


----------



## Bunnicula

thank


----------



## bluedimplett

hank


----------



## ~Bracon~

hang


----------



## Bunnicula

bang


----------



## Becknutt

bank


----------



## bluedimplett

back


----------



## Gordon

tack


----------



## bluedimplett

lack


----------



## LadyBug

Pack


----------



## bluedimplett

pace


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

page


----------



## bluedimplett

sage


----------



## Gordon

stage


----------



## bluedimplett

state


----------



## BlueGiants

Slate


----------



## bluedimplett

slake (it means to quench)


----------



## Gordon

stake


----------



## LadyBug

late


----------



## BlueGiants

plate ?


----------



## Bunnicula

place


----------



## bluedimplett

places


----------



## Bunnicula

paces


----------



## bluedimplett

faces


----------



## LadyBug

Cases


----------



## BlueGiants

Castes (religious system of social class)


----------



## Bunnicula

castles


----------



## ~Bracon~

castle


----------



## Bunnicula

cattle


----------



## bluedimplett

battle


----------



## Bunnicula

batter

(I know I changed 2 letters I feared we'd be stuck with the "ttle" ending forever...)


----------



## LadyBug

Matter


----------



## bluedimplett

mutter


----------



## Bunnicula

muster


----------



## bluedimplett

mister


----------



## Bunnicula

miser


----------



## bluedimplett

misery


----------



## Bunnicula

miserly


----------



## bluedimplett

misery

(i was stuck and could not think of anything else)


----------



## Bunnicula

miser


----------



## bluedimplett

wiser


----------



## Bunnicula

wise


----------



## Alexah

Rise.


----------



## Bunnicula

ride


----------



## Alexah

Bide.


----------



## RexyRex

Side


----------



## bluedimplett

site


----------



## Alexah

Kite.


----------



## bluedimplett

bite


----------



## BlueGiants

Bide


----------



## Alexah

Hide.


----------



## bluedimplett

Hire


----------



## LadyBug

Tire


----------



## Alexah

Sire.


----------



## bluedimplett

fire


----------



## Gordon

woops, double post.


----------



## Gordon

dire


----------



## Hazel-Mom

dive


----------



## Gordon

diver


----------



## Alexah

River.


----------



## bluedimplett

rive


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Rave


----------



## Alexah

Save.


----------



## Greta

Cave


----------



## Hazel-Mom

cage


----------



## Gordon

page


----------



## YukonDaisy

*pate*


----------



## Gordon

gate


----------



## Lexi

Late.


----------



## BlueGiants

Slate


----------



## Lexi

Skate.


----------



## bluedimplett

state


----------



## Lexi

Stale.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Stall


----------



## Lexi

Small.


----------



## bluedimplett

smell


----------



## haxela

Swell.


----------



## Gordon

spell


----------



## Hazel-Mom

shell


----------



## Gordon

sell


----------



## maisy126

fell


----------



## haxela

Felt.


----------



## bluedimplett

kelt (a salmon that has spawned)


----------



## haxela

Kilt.


----------



## Gabby

tilt


----------



## haxela

Stilt.


----------



## cheryl

Spilt


----------



## Hazel-Mom

silt


----------



## haxela

Silk.


----------



## bluedimplett

milk


----------



## haxela

Mink.


----------



## Brandy456

Mint.


----------



## Gordon

Lint


----------



## Brandy456

Link


----------



## haxela

Pink.


----------



## Brandy456

Sink


----------



## haxela

Sins.


----------



## Roxie

sin


----------



## bluedimplett

bin


----------



## haxela

Bind.


----------



## Roxie

Dinner


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Bind to Dinner??? :shock:
I'd go for "Blind"


----------



## haxela

Bland.


----------



## Roxie

I used the b*ind. *I just mixed the letters around and added ner


----------

